# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Shower and floor drain pipe size??

## berntd

Hello 
I am renovating a bathroom on a really tight budget and I need to do a little bit of plumbing. 
I want to make the hole in the concrete slab and fit the piping for a shower (there isn't one) and for this I purchased a 50mm puddle flange.  
Now someone told me that it should really be a 100mm puddle flange! 
That is huge and I wonder if it should have and adapter fitted underneath, to make it 50mm again? 
In any case, which is the right size pipe for a shower drain ? 
And also for a floor drain in a small bathroom? 
I have in the past sucessfully renovated a complete bathroom and kitchen, plumbing and all  but that was overseas and the sizes and things were different. 
So, any help will be greatly appreciated  :Redface: ) 
Kind regards
Bernt

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Most new homes in Qld have 80 mm wastes, but almost all Government jobs have a 100 mm waste. 
My own shower has a 40 or 50 mm waste and has had no problems in 15 years, both taps flat out and it still drains just fine, ground floor too. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## berntd

Hello, 
Thanks for the reply!! 
Looks like it does not mater in the end then?
Unless ther eis a specification that needs to be followed somewhere? 
I did also discover that ready made shower bases from Marblepro etc seem to have 50mm waste / drains according to the catalogue. 
I suppose the next job it to see if one can get a nice drain plate/ grille/cover for 50mm. if not, I can still go for the 100mm. 
Hmm... 
Kind regards
Bernt

----------


## Oldsaltoz

50 mm waste grates are available.

----------


## wonderplumb

100mm grates are the way to go. While you have the floor stripped why not put in a 100mm grate with a 100 x 50 pot underneath it, makes life a lot easier when it needs cleaning.

----------


## berntd

Hello, 
What is a 100 x 50 pot ?
Is that a reducer? 
Kind regards
Bernt

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Hello, 
> What is a 100 x 50 pot ?
> Is that a reducer? 
> Kind regards
> Bernt

  Yes. But it may be bit hard to fit if you have concrete around the pipe now.

----------


## wonderplumb

It is a trap that has a 100mm inlet (grate) and a 50mm outlet.

----------


## berntd

Hello  
Thank You again for the kind help!!
I 'll get there un the end  :Redface: ) 
As mentioned, I apparently need to get a puddle flange in there because that is what the waterproofing people want, along with their membrane. 
So will I be using a 100mm puddle flange, with a 100mm drain top / grille /grate and then with a 100mm pot /trap to reduce to 50m under the floor?  :Confused:  
Regards
Bernt

----------

